

What do you use to keep notes as a developer? - gnosis
http://www.stackprinter.com/questions/what-do-you-use-to-keep-notes-as-a-developer.html

======
jrdn
I used to hand write notes, or use emacs org-mode. I now believe that my notes
are in many cases substituting for poor procedures or documentation. As such
I've given up entirely keeping my own notes and instead I fix the procedures
or documentation.

I mean, fundamentally notes are things that are sufficiently important to know
that you write them down for future reference. If you need it written down,
then others probably do too, in which case the fact that it's in my notebook
is useless to them. Therefore I even put my "personal" notes into my own page
on the wiki so at least they're searchable. Usually they stay there until I
find or create a better place to incorporate it into the rest of the docs.

~~~
mozillalives
I second this. A lot of times in the past I might put down notes on "run this
command to get this result" or "don't forget that this library is over here".
I made the incorrect assumption that this was obvious to others and not just
to me.

